
Show HN: Select Sections from Images of Newspaper Clippings Using OpenCV, Python - code_devil
https://amehta.github.io/posts/2019/09/select-sections-from-images-of-newspaper-clippings-receipts-etc-using-opencv-and-python/
======
nurettin
Striking similarity to this article, with a lot of the preprocessing steps
missing.

[https://medium.com/@neshpatel/solving-sudoku-part-
ii-9a7019d...](https://medium.com/@neshpatel/solving-sudoku-part-
ii-9a7019d196a2)

------
udayrddy
So,you view the image using CV and write down the coordinates of the puzzle,
put them in array and use CV to save the puzzle with different name.

Basically, you are cropping the image and saving it - which even a crappy
cropping tool does. Do not consider this as a discouraging comment -
programming can do better.

I understand you are looking for jobs and trying things. If I'm the hiring
manager, I would rather prefer a candidate who found puzzle coordinates from
the image bits/pixels and suggest cropping regions.

~~~
code_devil
Actually I am currently not looking as I am backpacking :)

I am just exploring the OpenCV library for fun things to do and in the process
documenting simpler and smaller stuff for my reference. I do plan to have a
follow up post that will automatically find the corners!

------
johnchristopher
Nice. Would you do a follow-up showing how to automatically select corners
like office lens or Dropbox do ? (I find the office lens app really really
good)

~~~
code_devil
Yes, Indeed that’s the direction I am heading towards, but I am initially
starting with simple posts to keep the flow ( for myself) and also easier for
people to notice the simplicity of openCV.

------
amelius
I would have liked to see the intermediate results in the article as I'm on
mobile now and can't easily run the code.

~~~
code_devil
I will update it with the intermediate step!

